# SPIN classes Mid Cheshire area



## Ravenz (27 Jan 2009)

If anyone local to Crewe and environs ...
my higher intensity indoor cycling class starts prompt at 8 15pm every Wednesday.
Good soundtrack to suffer to ! 
Class at 7pm is for all comers.
Location Shavington Leisure Centre
Cost £3.80


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2009)

Bit far mate...you are safe for now......


----------



## Ravenz (29 Jan 2009)

fossyant said:


> Bit far mate...you are safe for now......



I can bide my time...

you'll just have to wait for the 'balmy' summer evenings to get yourself down the A34 ...


----------



## Ravenz (6 Feb 2009)

hey ho.. got a 6 30 slot at Fitn'ss1st Crewe on Thursdays now, for as long as I want it... my rep must be growing (allow me to feel good about meself guys, tough times here ))... decent bikes as well Spinner NXTs


----------



## Joe (12 Feb 2009)

Theres a slight chance I may turn up to one of these as I'm on clinical placement in Crewe for the next 7 weeks. I've never been to a spinning class before...what to expect? You say good soundtrack...?
Are the saddles torture devices?


----------



## Ravenz (13 Feb 2009)

Joe said:


> Theres a slight chance I may turn up to one of these as I'm on clinical placement in Crewe for the next 7 weeks. I've never been to a spinning class before...what to expect? You say good soundtrack...?
> Are the saddles torture devices?



 excellent!
just a few pointers then....
the bikes are functional and adjustable for seat height, seat fore and aft and handlebar height.. fixed pedal to the flywheel - hence no freewheeling
the saddles are designed for a compromise for both sexes, but are more 'padded' for want of a better word than a normal road saddle, but use of cycling shorts is still recommended...
the 'work' is an intensity level that you are capable of... if you 'blow out' half way thru and walk off then that's no good to me (or you) 

the music is always down to instructor choice  but I do choose it carefully to match whatever simulated ride profile is being conveyed.

the classes are 'short' 45 minutes or so.. and that includes some warmup and cooldown stretching stuff.

It's an ideal opportunity to build up base aerobic fitness as a new starter and as you progress to use a class to try out maybe something you hadnt considered before like a higher cadence or to concentrate on a smooth rhythm that could pay dividends on a hill..... 

water or rehydration drink mix .. towel .. and I recommend the 
*7pm class *for yourself initially

that covers a few of the generalities...


----------



## hels1983 (2 Jul 2010)

Just found this link after a google search to find spin classes in the mid-cheshire area, I know its an old thread just on the off-chance: are u still doing classes around here? I am in Northwich and looking for a class, preferably at weekends....

Thank you, 

Helen


----------



## Camgreen (19 Jun 2011)

hels1983 said:


> Just found this link after a google search to find spin classes in the mid-cheshire area, I know its an old thread just on the off-chance: are u still doing classes around here? I am in Northwich and looking for a class, preferably at weekends....
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Helen



As you're probably already aware hels, there are Spin sessions at LA fitness in Northwich, presumably need to be a member though?


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jun 2011)

Sorry to jump on the thread, but does anyone konw of any spin classes around the Bolton area. I'm not a member of any gyms, and can't seem to find any 'public' sessions?


----------

